
Apple customers can now buy or rent titles directly in the Prime Video app - captn3m0
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/01/in-a-significant-change-apple-customers-can-now-buy-or-rent-titles-directly-in-the-prime-video-app/
======
captn3m0
I can't wait for this to reach the Kindle/Audible apps.

